# Dish is testing M1.xx software for 501/508/510



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Follow the letter "M" (white rabbit  ) it looks like totally new OS coming to the model (I'm guess it's done for avoid pay to TiVo).


----------



## Alsat (Jun 30, 2004)

I will have to look at my receiver. This morning when I turned it on, all I got was a black screen. I had to hold the power button down and do a reset to get a picture. The guide, dvr programs, everything else worked, just no sound or picture on any channel until I reset it.


----------

